# Looking for an overnighter



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

I am looking for someone who needs an extra hand for an overnighter or a rig trip. Will help with costs, ice and bait. I have equipment. 

-Jonathan.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

^^what that guy said...^^^


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Water's still looking nasty unless you go way out there. I'm waiting for it to clear up. Last trip was a disaster.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Overnighter*

I may run a sword trip next weekend 26 foot open boat I will keep you posted will be leaving Destin mid day and returning mid day Sunday cost should be around 200pp for 3 of you sorry I know it's high but clean water is wayyyy out there


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Bump


----------

